# Watchers



## Peter Martin (May 30, 2005)

I'm reading a vastly entertaining book which I have downloaded from the 'Gutenberg' site free of charge. It's called "The Wireless Oficer" by a prolific nautical writer, Percy F Westerman. I won't go into the plot as it's rather mundane but it does give a rather good idea of what life was about on a cargo liner in the post (First) war days.
When the young hero of the piece joins his ship in London he is suprised to find that rather than employ a 2nd radio officer, the marine radio company shipped two chaps called watchers. Their job ws to monitor, along with the R/O 500Kc/s for TTT & SOS calls and then to alet the R/O to come and work the station. Their knowledge was minimal - merely being able to recognise the two signals. They were totally forbidden to touch the valuable spark transmitter! They always seem to be found, in the narrative, fast asleep thus earning the displeasure of whoever happens to find them. 
What I would like to know is this a genuine activity set in place during the shipping depression to reduce costs be a parsimonious industry or is Mr Westerman talking out of his a**e?

Peter Martin
R865345


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Peter, One of the captains I sailed with had as an apprentice been trained to be a watcher during WW1, however I seriously doubt that extra crew were ever signed on purely as watchers. Regards, Roger


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

By the WT Rules of 1920 ships were required to carry a certificated Radio Officer and one watcher for voyages of less than 48 hours, two for more than 48 hours. I suppose the auto alarm made them redundant. 

I read Percy F. Westerman many years ago and think I remember the book you mention. Were the watchers called Partridge and Plover? So far as I can remember Westerman knew his stuff.


----------



## Peter Martin (May 30, 2005)

Yes Robert! Spot on with the names. I've read quite a few Westerman books and he does seem to know his business.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I can give you a scan of the M notice 17, as revised 1924, reminding the industry of the mandatory carriage of Wireless Telegraphy Watchers and listing the contact details of the "Wireless Telegraphy Inspectors" where applicants could gain a "Certificate of Proficiency as a Watcher in Radiotelegraphy" and a list of "Wireless Schools" where instruction could be had.

I have no posted an image on SN before but if anyone wants a copy I am happy to have a bash (higher anoraks please offer instructions).

David V


----------

